# Storage confusion



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

Is it just me, or does this phone want to store app data on the internal phone storage partition. Im trying to get rdio to download local music to my external SD card, but it freaking keeps sending it to the internal SD, or whatever Motorola is calling it. Of course I run out of room, but I wouldn't on my 32GB card.

Not to mention TiBackup is insistent on storing backups on the internal partition as well. Frustrating!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mvincent (Sep 12, 2011)

This is due to the fact that the partition on the Bionic is called "sdcard" instead of something like HTC would do by calling it "emmc" or the like. The removable sdcard is then forced to "sdcard-ext"

I agree this is all foolish as I like having everything on removable media in case the phone craps out but the reasoning behind it was so people didn't really use all the internal extra storage that manufacturers were placing on devices and this way you are forced to use it and supposedly use your card as only a backup. I guess I only see some logic in a phone that can record in 1080P and fill up memory quickly.

You are right though, this does create havoc with certain applications. Titanium is smart enough to fix this though others mostly are not and will want to write to the internal mem. What is worse is that some of your restores from Titanium will not work unless you move the associated folders/data over to the internal memory. I have tried renaming the partition pointers from sdcard-->emmc and sdcard-ext-->sdcard which does work but then on the 1st reboot, they change back. I don't want to go to crazy with no sbf/recovery at the moment.

To make Titanium work, do the following:
Under Preferences
Backup Folder Location -->Detect-->Whole Device
This will take a while but it will find your old backups on the "sdcard-ext" 
then Titanium will work as normal.

Once we get a bold developer to make a fix for this and change the "sdcard-ext" name permanently to "sdcard", this should be a non-issue.

-MV


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

MV-
Thank you much for the explanation and clarification. I got TiBackup working the way it should thanks to your tip. 
So you're saying hold on a bit for devs to iron out this problem? I hope they can because its bad enough for me to almost go back to my Charge. Between that and loosing apps after every reboot. What's the science behind that? Lol. 
Anyway, I will hold on for a little while longer. Thanks again!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nkruiz (Sep 13, 2011)

Tornlogic-
Were you able to sync your music onto your 32GB sd card? I'm having the same frustrating issue.


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

Totally agree, the internal storage shouldn't be called "sdcard". There are a TON of apps I've run into that insist on storing things to /sdcard and aren't capable of supporting /sdcard-ext.. Fortunately, TiBu isn't one of them. You can tell it to use /sdcard-ext.


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

nkruiz said:


> Tornlogic-
> Were you able to sync your music onto your 32GB sd card? I'm having the same frustrating issue.


No. I stopped even trying to sync until there's a fix

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomJSF (Sep 14, 2011)

Did you try going to the Storage section of Settings and switch the Storage location to SD Card, or does that setting not affect your problem?


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

RandomJSF said:


> Did you try going to the Storage section of Settings and switch the Storage location to SD Card, or does that setting not affect your problem?


I tried that first with no luck. *shrug*

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

